# Save a spot



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40729353&ni...opportunity-to-help-preserve-utahs-wild-lands

http://www.saveaspot.org

Seems like a good land conservation idea, hopefully it can protect some places from development.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know - smells like a scam to me. Very little info available in the article or the website. But I did read this on the WCF website: _The Foundation intends to conduct fundraising efforts in order to purchase private lands in the canyons and donate such lands to public management entities, namely the U.S. Forest Service, the State of Utah, Land Trusts and other governmental and non-governmental agencies._


----------

